# Lifestyles & Discussion > Bitcoin / Cryptocurrencies >  Retrieve BTC?

## McChronagle

A couple years back I fooled around with this bitcoin program on my laptop and left it open thinking it would be busy mining bitcoins and filling up my wallet. since then the laptop has crapped out on me so I just got an enclosure to try and extract it. problem is all ive been able to find is a folder called "Bitcoin" containing bitcoin.exe, and folders "daemon" "locale" and "src". Ive opened up bitcoin.exe and its given me an address with 0 balance. 

Was I wrong thinking that btcs were being mined or is it possible the exe has assigned a new address since its now been moved to a new computer? tried asking on bitcointalk.org but I cant seem to find any place to start a new thread or reply... figured this would be the next best place

----------


## McChronagle

further to the above.. ive found my wallet.dat file as well. trying to figure out the next steps now.. any help would be greatly appreciated 

edit: moved the Bitcoin file from appdata (which includes wallet.dat) to my new computer. open up and instead of everything being 0 it now shows 137724 blocks. does this mean i have .00138724 btc?

----------


## CPUd

Did you do pooled mining or solo?

----------


## McChronagle

most likely solo. it was so long ago and i wasnt that savy in the first place..

----------


## CPUd

> most likely solo. it was so long ago and i wasnt that savy in the first place..


You likely don't have any.  When you do solo, it's all or nothing- you don't get payout until you solve a block, which could take months or years.  That is why a lot of people do pooled mining; when a block is solved by the pool, payout (25 BTC nowadays) is divided amongst the members.

----------


## RickyJ

Get gold or silver, bit coins are a stupid scam.

----------


## McChronagle

> You likely don't have any.  When you do solo, it's all or nothing- you don't get payout until you solve a block, which could take months or years.  That is why a lot of people do pooled mining; when a block is solved by the pool, payout (25 BTC nowadays) is divided amongst the members.


thanks, looks like i got nada




> Get gold or silver, bit coins are a stupid scam.


hence why im trying to get rid of my nonexistent btc

----------


## dannno

> Get gold or silver, bit coins are a stupid scam.


Who is scamming?

----------


## PaulConventionWV

> Get gold or silver, bit coins are a stupid scam.


Someone's bitter.

----------


## muh_roads

> further to the above.. ive found my wallet.dat file as well. trying to figure out the next steps now.. any help would be greatly appreciated 
> 
> edit: moved the Bitcoin file from appdata (which includes wallet.dat) to my new computer. open up and instead of everything being 0 it now shows 137724 blocks. does this mean i have .00138724 btc?


It just means you are probably synced up with 137724 on the blockchain most likely.  You would know if you mined a block or not solo.

----------


## DGambler

> Get gold or silver, bit coins are a stupid scam.


Get bitcoins, gold and silver are a stupid scam.

Moronic huh?  Leave us alone... If you don't like it, don't participate... Some of us appreciate BTC for what it is and what it represents.

----------


## Keith and stuff

> Get gold or silver, bit coins are a stupid scam.


Not the most popular thing to say in the bitcoin sub-forum. Imagine if someone posted support Cruz or Walker, Paul is unelectable in the Rand Paul Forum.

----------


## muh_roads

> Get gold or silver, bit coins are a stupid scam.


Get all three Mr. Sour Grapes.

----------

